# Picc Removal



## keiwen (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello,
A patient receives treatment for 4-6 weeks of  IV antibiotics through a PICC at the hospital (not the doctors office). After the treatment is finished the last visit consists of IV and the removal of the PICC.
My question is can we bill for the PICC line removal (non-tunneled catheter).This involves using a dressing kit and a suture kit and the removal of the catheter. Pressure is applied and a dry sterile dressing is put on & check for any bleeding. If yes, which code can the hospital use for the service provided. Currently, we bill the infusion and administration. 
The nurse is certified to remove the PICC. The patients doctor gives the patient an order (script) to have the PICC removed.

Thanks, Wendy


----------



## Happycoding (Jul 16, 2008)

Hello,
  we should not bill for removal of non tunneled catheter. it comes under E/M service only. In CPT book under the code 36590 it is said do not report 36589 or 36590 for removal of non tunneled catheter. If u are using encoder pro go to the code 36590 click "notes" under that instructions it is said refer appropriate E/M code.


----------



## MLS2 (Jul 17, 2008)

Per the Interventional Radiology Coding Users' Guide for 2008:

"There is not a removal code for non-tunneled devices as this work is considered inherent to an E&M service-Report appropriate level of E&M as supported by documentation."


----------

